# 29 Gallon central american cichlid community tank



## snazzyski (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello,

I am restocking my 29 gallon tank. I plan on putting in 2 convicts, 2 firemouths and 2 jewel cichlids and 1 afra mbuna (only survivor of my mbuna tank which got ich). I would like to know if I can keep these fish in a 29 gallon and put them in my 40 gallon (1 jack dempsey 4") when they get older and/or bigger (a year or so).

Please give other ideas if this doesn't work.

Thank you


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

this stocking looks like trouble. First your mixing Africans jewels and mbuna with CA firemouths and convicts, this is probably not a good idea. Both convicts and Jewels can be extremely aggressive at times and putting both together in a 29 could be trouble. Add to that mbuna and firemouths which are pretty docile comparitively to jewels and cons. Then if you add them to a 40g with a jack dempsey you might as well kiss them all goodbye.

Bottom line you have to get a bigger tank.


----------



## snazzyski (Aug 12, 2013)

If I got just convicts and firemouths, can they mixed with my mbuna?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

You could try it but Convicts with Mbuna usually ends in disaster. If you do make sure the con is a lone female do not get a pair, and also that the con is smaller than the mbuna but not small enough that the mbuna could kill it,

I have never heard of anyone trying to mix firemouth with mbuna so this could be a disaster as well, try it at your own peril.

Why don't you just lose the mbuna? find a freind to take it and get 1 firemouth and 1 con, a 30 would be fine with 1 of each for a while.


----------



## texan4life (Aug 17, 2013)

I agree with walzon1, I'm new here but have kept cichlids of different species for a few years, 29 seems a little to small for all of the 7 you mentioned for sure, the one female con and mbuna could work,(COULD WORK), but all the JD's *** had have had pretty nasty attitudes, and end up bullying most of their tankmates.


----------



## texan4life (Aug 17, 2013)

and after a year, the JD is gonna own that 40g tank, and definitely wont want any "friends", at least thats how all my JD's were.


----------

